# LO's with different surnames?



## isabellastar

I have a 19 month old lg who sees her dad on a regular basis and she has his surname, I'm pregnant again to a different man but doesn't want anything to do with the baby so will be a single mum to 2 under 2 :( this baby will be having my surname as the dad doesn't want to be on the birth certificate I don't know anyone else Los that have different surnames and I feel so bad they won't have the same :(


----------



## Mummy1995

Me and my half siblings have a different surname and its never bothered us :) never even noticed til I was about 12 :) x


----------



## moomin_troll

Another one here who has a different surname to my little sister and I was never bothered, my mum was more bothered then any of us where lol


----------



## Angeltk42

I have no siblings but I have my mom's maiden surname. She had me when she was 20 and decided to give me her last name. Well then she got married when I was 4 so for the last 28 years my mom and me have had different last names. OH well! :) I'm sure your kids won't mind or notice till they are much older.


----------



## SingleStudent

Anyone can be known by one name but legally have another. My mother had this situation with me and my sisters, my oldest sister was her maiden name yet me and my younger sister had my fathers name. When they split up (I was 5) we changed our names 'unofficially' to my mothers maiden name. Both me and my sister do all official things by our legal names and everything else under my mothers maiden name. Having the same name was very important to me and my sisters so we felt like a proper family. When my son was born I never even considered giving him his fathers name as I would never have a different surname to my children. The courts view this matter very seriously and if you feel strongly that you want both children to have your name you can apply to the court to have it changed (you don't need the fathers permission) and state that your LO will have a different name to both yourself and your bump which can be very upsetting for a child and you want them to have the same name. Job done. :)


----------



## Fraggles

Different names same dad with mine, my eldest at nearly 4 is now very aware of a different name thanks to a nasty security officer on border control


----------



## lauram_92

Most people I know with different names to their siblings don't really seem bothered! Don't worry about it too much :)


----------



## laneylaney

my 6 year old has my name eg jones. When my 10month old was born to different daddy i gave her a double barrell name e.g smith-jones.
So both my kids have my surname (i made my 10month have my name on the end because they will be both known as jones. Did you think of changing your 19 month old name so her daddys name is the 1st last name and yours is on the end - that way both kids will have the same name:) (without offending anyone) :) and i dont think its too expensive to change x


----------



## Exmxb

I'm in a similar situation, my son has my ex's last name, and I got pregnant in September and we split about a month ago (though it was a long time coming I guess) and I'm planning on giving this baby my name... I had considered having my sons name changed but it seems like a lot of hassle.


----------



## Desi's_lost

My 3yo has my last name but the new baby will have OH's. when OH and I get married, I'll legally change LOs name to match but unless OH is just trying to surprise me, I have no cause to expect that to happen in the next few years. I can't see them being much bothered with it. They don't tend to ask questions about things like that til much older


----------



## OnyxSnowfall

My (half) sister has a different maiden name than me and I don't recall ever even considering it when I was little, let alone ever being bothered by it :)

The baby I'm carrying now will have a different surname than both my boys (whom share the same one) but I don't think it will matter much to them.

Try not to worry about it!


----------

